# Masonic Ring



## • RM (Nov 11, 2018)

I've been thinking about getting a skull and crossbones ring. Before I do.  Is the skull and  crossbones associated to any of the appendent bodies ?  Any help would be great .


----------



## Winter (Nov 11, 2018)

The skull and crossed bones is simply a memento mori and not tied to any specific degree. As long as the ring has no symbolism from any degrees you haven't received, you will be fine.  One of my two everyday wear rings is a memento mori style. Be careful. Many YR rings have the skull and cross bones.




2014-07-15_11-12-19 by Winter Guite, on Flickr


----------



## CLewey44 (Nov 12, 2018)

• RM said:


> I've been thinking about getting a skull and crossbones ring. Before I do.  Is the skull and  crossbones associated to any of the appendent bodies ?  Any help would be great .


Not sure if it is or not but it is certainly ok to wear as a person who has received that sublime degree we talk about. I don't think it'd be a problem. Similarly, the rose cross is specific to one degree in AASR but is also related to other appendant bodies.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 12, 2018)

Winter said:


> The skull and crossed bones is simply a memento mori and not tied to any specific degree. As long as the ring has no symbolism from any degrees you haven't received, you will be fine.





CLewey44 said:


> Not sure if it is or not but it is certainly ok to wear as a person who has received that sublime degree we talk about. I don't think it'd be a problem. Similarly, the rose cross is specific to one degree in AASR but is also related to other appendant bodies.


Agreed. By the way, cool rings Brother Winter.


----------



## chrmc (Nov 12, 2018)

This place does great rings if you don't have a specific one in mind yet. 
https://www.etsy.com/shop/ProLineDesigns


----------



## • RM (Nov 12, 2018)

chrmc said:


> This place does great rings if you don't have a specific one in mind yet.
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/ProLineDesigns


Thank you


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 12, 2018)

Winter said:


> The skull and crossed bones is simply a memento mori and not tied to any specific degree. As long as the ring has no symbolism from any degrees you haven't received, you will be fine.  One of my two everyday wear rings is a memento mori style. Be careful. Many YR rings have the skull and cross bones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Strikes me as very distasteful. But, this is a free country. Wear if you wish.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 12, 2018)

chrmc said:


> This place does great rings if you don't have a specific one in mind yet.
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/ProLineDesigns




Those are nice looking but strike me as overpriced. I bought a very nice ring, made from stainless steel, off of Ebay, made in Poland. Got it for $10.00.


----------



## Winter (Nov 12, 2018)

Rifleman1776 said:


> Strikes me as very distasteful. But, this is a free country. Wear if you wish.



I'd be happy to hear your explanation of why my momento mori ring is distasteful. I belong to a TO lodge and this type of ring is very common.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 12, 2018)

I’m curious, as well. There were skulls involved with more than one of my Degrees...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 12, 2018)

Winter said:


> I'd be happy to hear your explanation of why my momento mori ring is distasteful.





Brother JC said:


> I’m curious, as well.


Me too. I liked both rings.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 13, 2018)

Winter said:


> I'd be happy to hear your explanation of why my momento mori ring is distasteful. I belong to a TO lodge and this type of ring is very common.



Distasteful is personal and subjective. I don't know what 'mori' is or what 'TO' is. BTW, I'm former York Rite KT.


----------



## David612 (Nov 13, 2018)

Rifleman1776 said:


> Distasteful is personal and subjective. I don't know what 'mori' is or what 'TO' is. BTW, I'm former York Rite KT.


You should read up on these things, given that your unfamiliar with the subject I’m curious as to how you arrived at it being distasteful.


----------



## Winter (Nov 13, 2018)

Rifleman1776 said:


> Distasteful is personal and subjective. I don't know what 'mori' is or what 'TO' is. BTW, I'm former York Rite KT.


Firstly, as a former KT I would hope the symbolism of the skull and crossed bones as a powerful Masonic symbol would be readily apparent to you. Even outside of YR the symbol is a very important one. And not just to Masons as it predates even the Romans. I highly suggest reading up on the memento mori. 

As for TO Lodge, those are Traditional Observance Lodges. The focus is a more personal initiatic experiance for the members  with smaller numbers and a focus on ritual and education. Again, it may be some interesting reading should you choose. Please let me know and I will provide some links. 

But I am curious how you can find a subject, such as my ring, distasteful when you admittedly do not know what the symbolism means? I'm not trying to be argumentative here Brother. Merely trying to understand.  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MasonicHermit (Nov 13, 2018)

Winter said:


> The skull and crossed bones is simply a memento mori and not tied to any specific degree. As long as the ring has no symbolism from any degrees you haven't received, you will be fine.  One of my two everyday wear rings is a memento mori style. Be careful. Many YR rings have the skull and cross bones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's your degree if you don't mind me asking?

Sent from my LG-M153 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Winter (Nov 13, 2018)

MasonicHermit said:


> What's your degree if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using My Freemasonry mobile app


I am no longer active in either York or Scottish Rites though I have received the degrees in both.  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MasonicHermit (Nov 13, 2018)

Winter said:


> I am no longer active in either York or Scottish Rites though I have received the degrees in both.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thank you for your reply! Can explain what's the significance of active vs non active.

Does this mean you are no longer working on degrees?

Sent from my LG-M153 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Winter (Nov 13, 2018)

MasonicHermit said:


> Thank you for your reply! Can explain what's the significance of active vs non active.
> 
> Does this mean you are no longer working on degrees?
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using My Freemasonry mobile app


I went through all of the degrees for both Rites. 32nd for SR and KT for YR. But I demitted from both to focus on the Craft Lodge. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 13, 2018)

David612 said:


> You should read up on these things, given that your unfamiliar with the subject I’m curious as to how you arrived at it being distasteful.





Winter said:


> Firstly, as a former KT I would hope the symbolism of the skull and crossed bones as a powerful Masonic symbol would be readily apparent to you.





Winter said:


> But I am curious how you can find a subject, such as my ring, distasteful when you admittedly do not know what the symbolism means?


Agreed!


----------



## David612 (Nov 14, 2018)

Winter said:


> I went through all of the degrees for both Rites. 32nd for SR and KT for YR. But I demitted from both to focus on the Craft Lodge.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Need more people with this attitude.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 14, 2018)

David612 said:


> Need more people with this attitude.


I know fine Freemasons that have never gone farther than the Blue Lodge. I know fine Freemasons that belong to several appendant bodies. It just depends on the individual. I belong to the AASR and the York Rite bodies. However, with me the Blue Lodge always comes first.


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 14, 2018)

Winter said:


> But I am curious how you can find a subject, such as my ring, distasteful when you admittedly do not know what the symbolism means? I'm not trying to be argumentative here Brother. Merely trying to understand.



I don't want the skull and crossbones for myself because it can be confused with a pirate theme by non-Masons. To me it's not worth explaining to outsiders.

But as I'm a Mason who learned that it means to remember mortality, I don't mind it in the least on other Brothers.

We are taught to divide our time three ways. We are taught that the degrees represent three phases of life. It that a list of threes, or are those overlapping threes? One answer is in the Momento Mori symbol. Yeah, cool symbol among ourselves.


----------



## Winter (Nov 14, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> I don't want the skull and crossbones for myself because it can be confused with a pirate theme by non-Masons. To me it's not worth explaining to outsiders.



Googled Pirate Freemason. Was not disappointed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 14, 2018)

Lol....nice Bro. Winter.


----------



## SørenSweR(I) (Nov 17, 2018)

Just chiming in here from overseas. The memento mori is heavily tied to both the III and IV-V degrees


----------

